# Big wildfire is threatening my town



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

The Beavercreek Creek Fire that is raging in Idaho right now has forced mandatory evacuations in the Wood River Valley where I live, including the street my Dad's house is on. We are safe but it looks apocalyptic down here and the smoke is unreal. The goats and horses are very uncomfortable with the air stinging their eyes and making it hard to breathe. Please keep us and the 700 firefighters out there in your thoughts. This does not look good.

http://www.boisestatepublicradio.org/post/audio-front-lines-idahos-beaver-creek-fire


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How scary, prayers for all involved.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you Nancy, we are all shaken up around here. It is looking like there is a good chance the house will burn. To top it off the wildlife is acting very strangely, probably from fleeing the fire, and I just had to chase a pack of coyotes out of my yard this morning after hearing them carry on all night. Sigh.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh wow, how scary. I will send prayers for all to be safe and for your peace of mind, I know you have to be very scared and worried right now.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hope it all turns out okay for everyone involved! You poor people!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers for everyone.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Praying too ... !!!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Praying you and all the animals stay safe.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Thpughts and prayers are with all involved


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I hope all are ok. I'm thinking about you and your family!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way! Fire sure is a scary thing!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Prayers sent for you and the animals. Let us know how you are.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, wondering how everyone is! Hope you are all safe!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Hope you are all safe. We are in Eastern WA, so probably not far from you. If it was my house and not my parents, I would offer to let you and your animals stay here for a while. We have a second house on the property, horses and goats of our own, so it would be no big deal. But I don't know how my parents would feel about it.. If worse comes to worse, I could ask 

Sending prayers your way.


----------



## littlelo (Aug 19, 2013)

Prayers for everyone that is near the fire!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

How are you doing? Are you in an area that was allowed home yet? I live just south of the fire and work in Wood River Valley, so horrible! I hope all the smoke causes no harm to you or your animals, it is BAD!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone, we are all okay. Dad's house is still under mandatory evacuation. The fire is still growing and the firefighter count has been upped to 1200. as of last night the fire has burned over 100,000 acres and is 8% contained. The fire is unpredictable and so powerful it is creating its own weather patterns. This is a picture of the 500 ft or so tall fire columns that have been flaring. Scary stuff.










I am so worried about our firefighters. I really hope they all stay safe.

My partner left the day before the fire started for a 3 week wilderness trek in the Bob Marshall Wilderness in Montana. He has no idea any of this has happened and won't be back for a week still.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ohmygoodness!! That is scary stuff! Glad you are well, and hoping it gets under control soon


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Was reading last night that many insurance companies are sending their own fire crews, seems its cheaper to fight the fire than to pay for one of the movie stars homes. I am just west of Boise and the smoke from all the Idaho fires is so bad, most days you would think we were in LA smog...... I could only imagine what its like where you are...
Be Blessed Farmer Ina Dress.........


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, there is a lot of money on the line and businesses are suffering badly during a crucial commercial season. The smoke is awful, but when the breeze blows it out it just means more wind feeding the fire. No win situation.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so sad.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Prayers sent your way! I can't imagine how hard this is for you! Please let me know how you are!


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

stay safe! I'm so sorry


----------

